
How to apply in “Who is hiring?” for remote job? - tsgptaa
Hi all,<p>I am looking for my first remote job and I am looking at &quot;Who is hiring?&quot; posts.<p>There are some jobs following this pattern (1) for job applicants:<p><pre><code>  -To apply, please submit your resume to: &lt;email&gt;

  -Feel free to contact me directly at &lt;email&gt; with your resume.

  -Get in touch: &lt;company url that can you apply&gt;
</code></pre>
and some other with that pattern (2):<p><pre><code>  -we would love to hear from you. Email us

  -if you want to learn more, reach out to us &lt;email&gt;

  -Contact me (founder) directly: &lt;email&gt;

  -Email available in profile

  -Please drop us an e-mail at &lt;email&gt; if you’re interested.
</code></pre>
For the (1) approach it is straight forward you either send your resume with email or via company link.
For the (2) approach what I supposed to do? What is the best approach? Send directly the resume? send an introductory email? Ask some questions if you are not sure about the job description?<p>Thank you
======
brudgers
_what I supposed to do?_

Send an email of course. In particular for remote work, it should suggest your
ability to communicate remotely. If the process is vague or ambiguous,
demonstrate that you're able to come up with something that works for the
recipient without a lot of detailed direction.

Show your soft skills. Good luck.

